# Unique GTO idea, give me your opinion



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I am playing with a idea and thought I would run it by you all. I recently picked up a 1968 GTO convertible. The car runs and is not too bad visually. However, since I like nice things, the car is undergoing a frame off restoration to be a really nice GTO. 

Now, I just happen to be a lawyer professionally and hence I really like the name The Judge. I know the GTO Judge did not come out until 1969, and thus cloning my '68 GTO into a Judge would not even qualify as a true "clone" but more as a Judge Tribute. 

Now here is my idea, please tell me what you think. As I mentioned, since I am a lawyer I thought instead of making a clone with The Judge badges, what if I were to take a bit of humor and create my own....I am thinking of making the first and only Pontiac *GTO Justice*. I would clone a Judge for the most part (rear spoiler, side stripe, badges, etc), but the badge would be unique, for instead of saying "The Judge" in three colors, I would use a badge that says "*The Justice*" that looks similar to the The Judge, but in a chameleon paint (instead of three colors). The Judge has a side stripe that is also in three colors, whereas The Justice will have a sidestrip similar to that of The Judge but will be in one color...chameleon. The car itself will be bright red. So at a glance it would appear to be a Judge when in reality it will be The Justice.

I figure this would be a humerous way to play on being a lawyer, and combine cloning a Judge with being unique. So tell me what you folks think. 
Note: I am asking for opinions, so you can be honest, I will not be offended (so long as you are not rude about your opinion).


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds great. If it turns out as good as it sounds, you might have people stealing your ideas. Also great to hear someone with an original plan, not the same old Judge clones. I say run with it.:cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

What do you call 10,000 lawyers at the bottom of the ocean? 


Anyway as long as selling it is never an option, go for it. If'n you ever plan on selling it you are wasting your clients money. Unless you found another lawyer with bad ta... wait.. nevermind hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like a cool idea. how about : GTO Esq. :cheers Eric


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

So let me get this straight........you want to take "daJudge" idea and do a "daJustice" but you want a "daJury" to help you decide........just want to make sure I got it...............:rofl:

Sorry, couldn't resist.......


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

It's your car, do what makes you happy. I like the unique touches people add to their cars, when done in good taste. If you were proposing putting 20's on it with air bags, I'd say hell no, but what your planning sounds cool. It keeps the theme of the GTO with your own twist. I've also got a '68 and have a '69 spoiler on it '71 sport mirrors and a hopped up 455 in it with crager wheels. People love it. I get lots and lots of compliments. I like a little variation from the same old stock stuff you see at every show. I'd say go for it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I got the Jury for you, check out "my garage". I wanted it back in Highschool with my 71 Lemans Sport, now, 20 years later, did it. Painted on Judge stripes with Pearl paint inside. The other suggestion was the exicutioner?, that may go on my 66 if it's fast enough, emblem just looked real busy. All my work is burried under the paint, but for your emblems, you could put them on top of the clear, so if you sold it they could take them off if they don't dig them, or if you have a change of heart.
I say, go for it, cool stuff.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree I still like GTO Esq. as you are an attorney. Lke JET says (look at his JURY !) Tasteful mods are cool....not that I would ever modify a GTO :rofl:....just be sure , as it is kinda like a tatoo... a 68 is a nice year car to have I might not use the spoiler (no offense to anyone), it seems a bit overpowering on the 68 ( my $.02)......:cheers Eric


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

jetstang said:


> I got the Jury for you, check out "my garage". I wanted it back in Highschool with my 71 Lemans Sport, now, 20 years later, did it. Painted on Judge stripes with Pearl paint inside. The other suggestion was the exicutioner?, that may go on my 66 if it's fast enough, emblem just looked real busy. All my work is burried under the paint, but for your emblems, you could put them on top of the clear, so if you sold it they could take them off if they don't dig them, or if you have a change of heart.
> I say, go for it, cool stuff.



Ooh I like. I am glad to see I am not the only one with a bit of a sense of humor. Nice ride. the Jury and The Justice may have to get together for a Hearing....lol.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I thought that rang a bell...

Ya'll seen this car?

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3859411/1969-pontiac-gto

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Boing!:cheers


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> I thought that rang a bell...
> 
> Ya'll seen this car?
> 
> ...


Yep, that is what I had in mind for my frame.....in my dreams!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

mrvandermey said:


> Ooh I like. I am glad to see I am not the only one with a bit of a sense of humor. Nice ride. the Jury and The Justice may have to get together for a Hearing....lol.


That will work. I did what I wanted to do, you do the same. I found a buddy at the body shop that hooked me up and did mine how I thought it should look, plus a thread on here to design the decals, thanks all. Don't worry, 99% won't even know what your car is, so the GTO/Lemans thing won't even come into play. They won't even know it's a Pontiac, they'll just think that's a cool old car..:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a readily available frame.....Street Rod Garage :cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If your car is called "The Justice", your vanity plates will _have_ to read "BUFRD P"


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Here's a readily available frame.....Street Rod Garage :cheers Eric


HOLY SCHNIKES that is a gorgeous Chasis set up. Yes, when I first realized that my frame needs replacement, I envisioned doing something like that. Then when I calculated the cost of that chasis as it sits int he 3rd pic, i estimated that the chasis alone would be $14,000 or more, and tht would not count the body work, engine, tranny, interior, and misc. If I were to do that, I would likely end up spending $40,000 or more on my ride......I like to keep my over all budget to around $25,000.

I guess I will keep this dream frame as a dream, and just finish up my current frame I just purchased. For after cost of frame, repair of ding/buckle in rear, and powerder coating, i will be into it for only $1,600, which will come close to keeping me on budget.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> If your car is called "The Justice", your vanity plates will _have_ to read "BUFRD P"


Ha ha ha...that is funny!:rofl:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hopefully, you don't resemble Mr. Gleason _too_ much!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

geeteeohguy said:


> If your car is called "The Justice", your vanity plates will _have_ to read "BUFRD P"


That would be BUFRD "T"...............:seeya:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

mrvandermey said:


> HOLY SCHNIKES that is a gorgeous Chasis set up. Yes, when I first realized that my frame needs replacement, I envisioned doing something like that. Then when I calculated the cost of that chasis as it sits int he 3rd pic, i estimated that the chasis alone would be $14,000 or more, and tht would not count the body work, engine, tranny, interior, and misc. If I were to do that, I would likely end up spending $40,000 or more on my ride......I like to keep my over all budget to around $25,000.
> 
> I guess I will keep this dream frame as a dream, and just finish up my current frame I just purchased. For after cost of frame, repair of ding/buckle in rear, and powerder coating, i will be into it for only $1,600, which will come close to keeping me on budget.


That's how it starts........:lol: Enjoy your build! That's what counts most. Eric


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> If your car is called "The Justice", your vanity plates will _have_ to read "BUFRD P"


I actually was thinking of a license plate that read St Jstce (or some form of that) to read Street Justice.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

I am still playing with this idea, especially since the feedback seems to be positive. By chance does anyone have a good source for me to check out regarding getting the decal "The Justice" done up? I am thinking a decal would be better than painting the logo on the car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mrvandermey said:


> I am still playing with this idea, especially since the feedback seems to be positive. By chance does anyone have a good source for me to check out regarding getting the decal "The Justice" done up? I am thinking a decal would be better than painting the logo on the car.













....You can think about it, but don't you do it.

There is a guy local to me that has a program he can download decals and recreate them exact. I had him do The Judge for me in Silver and Black I have on my '70 antique plate. It would be no problem for him to download The Judge logo and tweak the lettering to reflect the Justice in the same font to look just like The Judge. I would think anyone in that business should be able to do the same..... Look for someone in your area that dabbles in this?

What we got here is...... a complete lack for authority


----------

